# pci=assign-busses and pci=routeirq

## MACHINE

```

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #07 (-#08) is hidden behind transparent bridge #06 (-#07) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29) interrupt mode.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

```

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

```

Can anybody tell me what's going on with my notebook?

How to solve it without adding the two parameters to kernel boot? (since they reduce the performance...)

----------

## beatryder

It would be beneficial if you could post your system config. As right now that output is pretty useless

----------

## coplaniuk

I'm having the same problems.  Here's all my config data:

```

# uname -a

Linux vessel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #16 PREEMPT Tue Sep 26 13:12:08 EDT 2006 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1350  @ 1.86GHz GNU/Linux

```

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 Class 0106: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=AHCI (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01d8 (rev a1)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

05:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

05:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

05:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b

05:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1092 (rev 01)

```

And finally...my grub.conf (I think it might be relevant)

```

title=Gentoo Linux - (Preemptive Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8)

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal acpi on vga=791 pci=routeirq pci=assign-busses quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

----------

## beatryder

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> It would be beneficial if you could post your system config. As right now that output is pretty useless

 

Sorry, I was kinda vague there, I meant system specs :p

----------

## coplaniuk

Think I figured it out.

Altered my grub.conf to look like this:

```

title=Gentoo Linux - (Preemptive Kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8)

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal acpi on vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

```

Not sure if the pci-assign-irqs did anything.  Everything seems fine without.

----------

